# What's your preferred minnow for inland pike on tip ups?



## panther2001 (Mar 24, 2014)

Shiners, sucker, or smelt?


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Blues- Emeralds


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

4-5 inch bluegill even more flash with a crappie, small perch work well. All fish have the top fin trimmed off with scissors. Store bought minnows as a last resort but they work also.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Golden shiners by a long shot


----------



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

I would say Gold Shiners, but that can depend on the lake you are fishing. Some are better sucker lakes, some are better sucker lakes.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Golden or River shiners. Perch if I can catch any.


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

I never bring pike bait with me. The first small perch I catch on the palm rod goes out on the tipup.


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Jim_MI said:


> I never bring pike bait with me. The first small perch I catch on the palm rod goes out on the tipup.


Might want to try another choice.... I believe you Can Not use any game fish as bait to catch game fish....


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

fishmaster1 said:


> Might want to try another choice.... I believe you Can Not use any game fish as bait to catch game fish....


a game fish has a minimum size


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

scooter_trasher said:


> a game fish has a minimum size


Perch, panfish for example have No size limit. Possession limit only


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

fishmaster1 said:


> Perch, panfish for example have No size limit. Possession limit only


The key is legally taken and possessed.
The question is will the warden open your pike's belly and count the baby bluegill or smerch toward your limit 
Bait: Any fish and frogs may be used as bait when legally taken and possessed, EXCEPT lampreys, live carp, goldfish, or live gobies. Wigglers (mayfly nymphs) and other aquatic nymphs and larvae also may be used for bait, but may not be taken from any trout stream except for personal use on the same stream. Crayfish may be taken for bait and personal use (see below). See exceptions on the Michigan-Wisconsin Boundary Waters (see pages 24-25). To help reduce the spread of invasive species, anglers are reminded to properly dispose of all bait containers including worms and soil, crayfish and minnows in a trash receptacle.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

fishmaster1 said:


> Might want to try another choice.... I believe you Can Not use any game fish as bait to catch game fish....


Might want to learn the regulations before telling other people what you believe.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

rico1391 said:


> Might want to learn the regulations before telling other people what you believe.


Golden shinners, if I can get them, would be my first choice. Then suckers or small perch. I have never tried bluebgills.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

fishmaster1 said:


> Might want to try another choice.... I believe you Can Not use any game fish as bait to catch game fish....


I believe your wrong.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

After cleaning hundreds of pike in my life, I have found only a handful of suckers, bluegills, crappie, perch on the other hand, they are full of them. On the river near me they dine on planted trout. Give them what they are eating. No I do not use trout, but would, I am not sure if they are legal though.


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

feedinggrounds said:


> I believe your wrong.


Yep I was wrong thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

rico1391 said:


> Might want to learn the regulations before telling other people what you believe.


Seriously dude? You got that book of regulations learned inside and out? Damn your Good if you believe so....


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

fishmaster1 said:


> Yep I was wrong thanks for clarifying that!


Its all good, wish I was fishing today!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I have seen pike caught on Koegles before.


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

I have never had any luck when using suckers of any kind on inland lakes in Michigan. Gold or blues have worked the best for me.


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

feedinggrounds said:


> Its all good, wish I was fishing today!


Me too!! Damn weather


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

When my son and I go out we usually have 3 tipups with shiners, and 3 with chubs...would like to try smelt some day.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

I have found quite a few frogs in Pike at 1st ice, I like Goldies and Gray's. The Gray's work nice if there are some big Perch around...


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

fishmaster1 said:


> Me too!! Damn weather


The weather IS the reason I wish I was fishing! Always have best Pike luck on overcast days, the worst pike days are when the sun is playing peekaboo. When panfishing and catching, I think it draws pike like a decoy. When the gills quit I set a tipup and move a ways away.


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

feedinggrounds said:


> The weather IS the reason I wish I was fishing! Always have best Pike luck on overcast days, the worst pike days are when the sun is playing peekaboo. When panfishing and catching, I think it draws pike like a decoy. When the gills quit I set a tipup and move a ways away.


I hear ya, working or I'd be out myself. Around here some are wearing waders to get thru the shoreline in some spots.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Corey K said:


> I have found quite a few frogs in Pike at 1st ice, . ...


interesting. 
wonder if frog pork rind or something like that would work on a tip up


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

I certainly did not mean to hijack this thread by mentioning that I use perch for bait, but that seems to have happened. I can put an end to this by reporting that today I checked with my local CO, who confirmed that perch are considered panfish and are fine to use as bait on the same lake as you are pike fishing. End of story.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Jim_MI said:


> I certainly did not mean to hijack this thread by mentioning that I use perch for bait, but that seems to have happened. I can put an end to this by reporting that today I checked with my local CO, who confirmed that perch are considered panfish and are fine to use as bait on the same lake as you are pike fishing. End of story.


Perch being "panfish" isn't really the key though. Page 10 of the fishing guide is crystal clear on this, no need to consult with COs.

Bait: Any fish and frogs may be used as bait when
legally taken and possessed, EXCEPT lampreys,
live carp, goldfish, or live gobies. Wigglers (mayfly
nymphs) and other aquatic nymphs and larvae
also may be used for bait, but may not be taken
from any trout stream except for personal use
on the same stream. Crayfish may be taken for
bait and personal use (see below). See exceptions
on the Michigan-Wisconsin Boundary Waters
(see pages 24-25). To help reduce the spread
of invasive species, anglers are reminded to properly
dispose of all bait containers including worms and

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2016-2017MIFishingGuide_515573_7.pdf


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

.


----------



## sledman (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds clear to me any legally caught fish can be used for bait with a few exceptions.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

feedinggrounds said:


> After cleaning hundreds of pike in my life, I have found only a handful of suckers, bluegills, crappie, perch on the other hand, they are full of them. On the river near me they dine on planted trout. Give them what they are eating. No I do not use trout, but would, I am not sure if they are legal though.


Pike bait from BIGFOOT ICE FISHING


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Smelt!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

smerch


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Best bait is natural bait..if you are in an area where there is an abundant perch population,perch..if it's gills,a small gill is best..if close to a river or stream that holds suckers..well then use small suckers..etc..etc..imo but if you are buying your pike bait,it may not be a natural bait in that area..


----------



## msuguy09 (Jan 5, 2013)

Man, I really hope I don't say something inaccurate or have the "wrong" opinion...even people on a fishing forum will crucify each other behind their computer/phone.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

msuguy09 said:


> Man, I really hope I don't say something inaccurate or have the "wrong" opinion...even people on a fishing forum will crucify each other behind their computer/phone.


I'm guessing you're referring to my post. I'm not crucifying anyone, if you tell inaccurate information to someone right in front of me, I'll tell you the same thing yo your face. I can't help but be sick of people spreading the same falsehoods year after year, because so and so told them it was the law years ago. In this day and age when you can easily look up any law, there is no reason to be misinformed.


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

rico1391 said:


> I'm guessing you're referring to my post. I'm not crucifying anyone, if you tell inaccurate information to someone right in front of me, I'll tell you the same thing yo your face. I can't help but be sick of people spreading the same falsehoods year after year, because so and so told them it was the law years ago. In this day and age when you can easily look up any law, there is no reason to be misinformed.


As to some are sick and tired of the so called "No it all's"! At your age Rico, I can guarantee you are misinformed in a few areas! Let it go dude. Lots of ways to get your point across than the approach your taking...Just saying a Rude reply usually gets a RUDE Reply back..


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

It doesn't cost anything to be nice


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

fishmaster1 said:


> As to some are sick and tired of the so called "No it all's"! At your age Rico, I can guarantee you are misinformed in a few areas! Let it go dude. Lots of ways to get your point across than the approach your taking...Just saying a Rude reply usually gets a RUDE Reply back..


I never said I knew everything. Please tell me what age has to do with knowledge of fishing regulations. Also, how was this so rude? I say literally the same thing you sId, and it becomes rude?


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

rico1391 said:


> I never said I knew everything. Please tell me what age has to do with knowledge of fishing regulations. Also, how was this so rude? I say literally the same thing you sId, and it becomes rude?
> 
> View attachment 241968


Age usually has a lot to do with everything. From education to experiences that at a early age Cannot absorb say as much knowledge as a older person. Simple fact at a early age some don't have the resources to learn from others experiences. Just saying you can get things across better if it is explained in not a demeaning fashion. As for you thinking I was being RUDE I have not in any post on this thread other than to you. You don't know that regulation book inside and out like you think. That's a fact, since many CO's and lawyers can contest it is complicated to keep up with the regs. Fact. Learning is a process not a givin!


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

fishmaster1 said:


> Age usually has a lot to do with everything. From education to experiences that at a early age Cannot absorb say as much knowledge as a older person. Simple fact at a early age some don't have the resources to learn from others experiences. Just saying you can get things across better if it is explained in not a demeaning fashion. As for you thinking I was being RUDE I have not in any post on this thread other than to you. You don't know that regulation book inside and out like you think. That's a fact, since many CO's and lawyers can contest it is complicated to keep up with the regs. Fact. Learning is a process not a givin!


I would say that I do know everything in the regulation book that pertains to the fishing I do. I do have to check when I go to new lakes, but the basic regulations are all in my head. Over 20 years of reading it cover to cover is definitely long enough to learn it.


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

rico1391 said:


> I would say that I do know everything in the regulation book that pertains to the fishing I do. I do have to check when I go to new lakes, but the basic regulations are all in my head. Over 20 years of reading it cover to cover is definitely long enough to learn it.


Good luck! Enjoy and stay safe!


----------



## panther2001 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the minnow related replies!


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Suckers, Golden Shiners, and Perch all have their days. The 40" I caught this year was on a Golden Shiner.

Here's another wrinkle to the question. What if someone bought some 5" rainbow trout at a fish farm and used them? They are not on the restricted species list, and they are legally possessed. Of course you would have a receipt too.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

smelt all the way! if I had to choose a 2nd it would be golden shiners but I always start with smelt!


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

How do you get the smelt to sink and stay upright?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

toppm said:


> How do you get the smelt to sink and stay upright?


Use live ones, they are very Hardy!


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

toppm said:


> How do you get the smelt to sink and stay upright?


If using dead smelt, put them on your hook, then put finishing nails in them to balance them.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

toppm said:


> How do you get the smelt to sink and stay upright?


I pop the guts open to get them to sink. Helps get more scent out anyway.


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

rico1391 said:


> Here's another wrinkle to the question. What if someone bought some 5" rainbow trout at a fish farm and used them? They are not on the restricted species list, and they are legally possessed. Of course you would have a receipt too.


Are you baiting another boxer twist? Ok I will bite.

IMHO sub legal length trout purchased from a fish farm are only legal to stock a body of water directly. You may not keep them in your possession, If you placed them on a hook in a public waterway without a permit for release you would be breaking the law. Because you are possessing a sub legal fish.


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

OOps sorry for the hijack the original question:

Suckers have produced on nearly every lake I have used them on. Most of these lakes in SE Michigan including a couple which are not attached to any river system containing sucker runs. I have seen on my Aqua Vu suckers in these lakes which were clearly spawning size and most likely too large to be eaten by anything short of monster pike.

Matching the hatch is always a good bet. In fact I would bet that many pike on inland lakes with high watercraft use have become habituated to eat prop kill of anything that swims in that lake.

As recommended earlier, take the small legally caught fish of choice cut the spines off the top and trim the tail back which will make the fish have to struggle to swim. You want to mimic a prop strike.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

anyone ever try a frozen smelt without it's head?


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I like perch .. The last trip out, I had 2 traps out, but got over a school of small perch , ( couple eaters.) so they went in minnow bucket. 2 days later , all dead,, I cut them almost in half, broke them back so entrails would sort of hang out, and on 3 traps, , in 3 hrs, I had 13 flags, I had 3 out ,as that day I was in a spearing shack, I didn't see anything in the shack, too busy runnin flags


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I read an interesting article of a Canadian pike outfitter who prefer bait dead. His reasoning being, a pike is a predator. Most predators can and will run down a meal, but always go after the sick, the slow, the weak, it is an easier displacement of calories, and an easy meal, therefore , hard to resist. I returned my dead perch to the freezer. The next time out , just for grins, I am trying he perch and a hotdog


----------



## xhoosiericeman (Dec 13, 2016)

Martian said:


> I like perch .. The last trip out, I had 2 traps out, but got over a school of small perch , ( couple eaters.) so they went in minnow bucket. 2 days later , all dead,, I cut them almost in half, broke them back so entrails would sort of hang out, and on 3 traps, , in 3 hrs, I had 13 flags, I had 3 out ,as that day I was in a spearing shack, I didn't see anything in the shack, too busy runnin flags


everything eats perch lol


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

fishmaster1 said:


> Might want to try another choice.... I believe you Can Not use any game fish as bait to catch game fish....


Any fish legally caught can be used as bait been using panfish on tip ups over 40 years


----------

